
It’s Goodbye QWERTY, Hello Emojis as Apple Rethinks the Keyboard - personjerry
http://www.wsj.com/articles/its-goodbye-qwerty-hello-emojis-as-apple-redesigns-the-keyboard-1476869408
======
cloudsloth
Terrible headline.

In the article it looks like Apple is replacing key markings with an e-ink
display. Sounds expensive.

